# hello all



## too_scared

hi :)

i'm new to this forum and new to the idea of a baby!

my husband and i just recently decided that we would like to have a baby. we are both 34 years old and both teachers. we have a large furry family consisting of 2 dogs, 2 cats, and 2 ferrets. 

i'm not really sure what else i should say! :) i'm glad i decided to join this forum, i think i will learn a lot.


----------



## ladykay

Welcome! I just joined two nights ago. This is a great place to find info, convo, and support! I love it and log in daily. My hubby and myself just decided to start ttc also. Hopefully it won't take us too long but I know I will be on bnb for some time to come!


----------



## BleedingBlack

Welcome!


----------



## jasica88

Hello and welcome here


----------



## dustbunny

Welcome!! :hugs:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Welcome to BnB! :wave:


----------



## too_scared

ladykay said:


> Welcome! I just joined two nights ago. This is a great place to find info, convo, and support! I love it and log in daily. My hubby and myself just decided to start ttc also. Hopefully it won't take us too long but I know I will be on bnb for some time to come!

thanks :) good luck for your first bfp!

thank you everyone for the welcome!


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## v2007

:wave:

V xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

welcome:flower: I love ferrets


----------



## Groovychick

https://i395.photobucket.com/albums/pp34/12gofish/welcome%20and%20hello/butterfly252520welcome.jpg


----------



## too_scared

thanks :)

ferrets are definitely special little guys!


----------



## Taras

too_scared said:


> hi :)
> 
> i'm new to this forum and new to the idea of a baby!
> 
> my husband and i just recently decided that we would like to have a baby. we are both 34 years old and both teachers. we have a large furry family consisting of 2 dogs, 2 cats, and 2 ferrets.
> 
> i'm not really sure what else i should say! :) i'm glad i decided to join this forum, i think i will learn a lot.

Im new here too and have no idea what am i am doing lol


----------



## too_scared

welcome to you too! :)

if you mean you don't know what you are doing with the forum then i can help with that, if you have some questions. but, if you have no idea about the whole baby thing... well, that is why i am here too!


----------



## Taras

Just dont no what im doing on here lol!!
TTC trying #2 for 2 months
MC 30 weeks ago :growlmad:
on the 2WW now
4po


----------



## too_scared

so sorry about your mc :(

good luck with #2.

(i am not sure what 2ww means :blush:)


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## too_scared

thanks guys! :)


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

:wave: Hello & Welcome :flow:


----------



## too_scared

thanks :)


----------



## sabby52

Hi welcome to BnB :xmas3:


----------



## too_scared

thanks! :)


----------



## Baby France

:hi:


----------



## too_scared

:howdy:


----------



## vaniilla

https://img.xcitefun.net/users/2011/07/256963,xcitefun-244813-xcitefun-786isakhel-welcome.gif


_Welcome to BnB, I hope you get a bfp soon  _


----------



## we can't wait

Welcome! :xmas3:
Good luck on your journey TTC. I hope you get a BFP soon!
https://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc198/kellyluvsgryff/goodluck.png


----------



## too_scared

thanks guys :)

i am anxiously waiting now... 10 more days until i can test. my fingers are crossed!


----------



## paula181

* Hi and welcome to B'n'B 

xx*


----------



## too_scared

hi and thank you :)


----------



## lukmum

welcome!


----------



## x__amour

Welcome to BnB! :xmas3:


----------



## Coleey

Hey & welcome! :flower: xx


----------



## too_scared

thanks guys :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Welcome!! ;)


----------

